# Size for releasing fry....



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

There are loads threads about the size of releasing fry into the main tank. I have had plenty of guppies and I find that 2 weeks (the most common answer) is way to early. Put them in now and they will be dinner for their mum.

I put one in 1.5 cm and it got eaten with 5 mins.... I think that 1 inch would proberly be long enough unless you have bigger fish than their mum...

There mum WILL eat them if nothing else does...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive found guppy fry survive in my tank full of tetras and cichlids, rather than in with guppies. When they are too big for their mouths, itll be fine. an inch and a half to an inch is what i do.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmmm... the man in the shop said 1inch or so but he said they also need to be quite fat and wide...


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

2 weeks is when you are feeding them something they can actually eat. If you feed them high protein food that's small enough for their mouths, or bbs, then a 2 week old fry CAN be put in the main tank, providing hiding places. They aren't big enough to be EATEN at that point, but the adults CAN kill them by nipping their tails.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmm.. At 4 weeks I but one in and it got eaten by it's mother. I have them upstairs now and they are 5 months and their mum died so no big mouths in the tank. Well, except the brittlenose catfish - but in am told that they are vegetarians!!!


----------

